# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Digital Design (2nd Edition) by M. Morris Mano

## superdesi

Digital Design (2nd Edition)
by M. Morris Mano 

This is the famous book on Digital Design by Morris Mano . Very Useful for Computer engineering students .




This book teaches the basic concepts of digital design in a clear, accessible manner. The book presents the basic tools for the design of digital circuits and provides procedures suitable for a variety of digital applications.



Download Link: [hide]RapidShare: Easy Filehosting[/hide]

----------


## desialok

*how ???*

how can i download the book

----------


## angelita

thxxxxx a lot

----------


## volvo

thnkx for sharing...

----------


## papakhan

nic3e thanks so much...

----------


## amit.17591

how can i donload

----------


## amit.17591

fgfgghfhfghfhfg

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

wwhhaa?? :Stick Out Tongue: inch:

----------


## sermesus

thanks  ...

----------


## Baphy

thank you ever so much~

----------


## jjclumbera

thnx... a lot......

----------


## jjclumbera

asdfdsd asfdasdf asdff

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

aaaa dfdf asdfdfs

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

dfgdsag asdg asdfff

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

sadfaf asdff aaaa

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

asdfsdf asaa

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

asdf asaaa ddfdf

----------


## jjclumbera

not working..

----------


## akhil007

cant c link????

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

xvzxvvxzzvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## akhil007

how cn i download????????

----------


## ulissesviabr

Thank you very much!

----------


## prinches

Hey??how to download??

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

Hey??how to download?[COLOR="rgb(255, 0, 255)"][/COLOR]

----------


## prinches

Hey??how to download?

----------


## mrbaazi

thnkx for sharing...

----------

